# Check your IM out box !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

With the new forum I found that I had 6 pages of old messages in my outbox, going back to September 2002 ! Thats weird when I had deleted them all as per Kevins request the other week !


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> With the new forum I found that I had 6 pages of old messages in my outbox, going back to September 2002 ! Thats weird when I had deleted them all as per Kevins request the other week !


Ditto! Now deleted again!


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

errrr....

hmmm.
Maybe the old system didn't actually delete the IM's from the file, but set a counter back to 0... but the converter just read the file.

Dunno - confused.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

KevinST said:


> Dunno - confused.


oh well, not the end of the world - just meant more data got transferred to the new forum than needed to.

These things are sent to challenge you!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Yes i emptied my out box now have 12 pages going back /03 :?


----------

